# If You Like Baseball...



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My son (who is the smaller person in my sig. picture!) combined with another kid on his baseball team last night to pitch a NO-HITTER!!!

It is both of the boys' first year playing kid-pitch baseball and they did awesome! My son pitched the first three innings and the other team didn't even foul a ball off, it was incredible!

He also had the game winning run and went 2-2 from the plate. Yes, I am bragging on my kid, but that's okay, I am so proud of him its ridiculous.

I never knew that the joy of watching your children succeed could make every accomplishment in your own life seem so insignificant. Right up until you realize that your child and all that he/she does, IS the most significant thing you have done.

I love my kids, both of them!!

Jason

PS. My daughter plays softball and is having an equally as impressive season. She doesn't pitch well just yet, but she plays the middle infield very well and is an awesome contact hitter at the plate, she's tiny so until we get her on the Barry Bonds plan, we'll have to settle for base hits!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Awesome!! You're right, nothing quite like seeing the talents God has given your kids start to come out.

Mike


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

That's great Jason. My son is 3 - he refuses to hit from a tee. We have to pitch to him!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thats awsome! My son plays tee ball and the coach decided to pitch to the kids for the first time last night and my boy went two for two on the first pitch each time. I also feel the same as far as the enjoyment we get out of watching our children suceed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

That is great. Being proud of your childern is what parenting is all about.









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Being proud of your childern is what parenting is all about


And, Grandparenting!!!









Jason, a great story!

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Jason, Super news! It's that time of year again. My 9 year old is playing as well and has been playing 3rd and 1st base. His on base percentage is quite high, including walks, HBP and actual hits. The parents on our team seem to be all well behaved, which makes it even nicer!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was at my son's baseball game last night and watched what should have been an unassisted triple-play. These are 5-6 year olds taking "coach pitch". With runners on 2nd and 3rd the batter popped up to the third baseman. The runner from second ran right into the tag. The runner from 3rd never noticed the ball was caught. His coach pointed him back to third where the 3rd Baseman bumped into him. Since at this point we don't count outs (all the kids bat each inning) but do acknowledge them (umpire (usually some teenager) yells "Out", it was pretty cool. By the way, it was my kid running from third, thus he was the third out. I had to console him in the dugout reminding him even Chipper Jones has days like this.

Reverie

By the way, the no-hitter is an awesome accomplishment and will be something he carries with him for the rest of his life. You should be very proud and so should he.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> I never knew that the joy of watching your children succeed could make every accomplishment in your own life seem so insignificant. Right up until you realize that your child and all that he/she does, IS the most significant thing you have done.
> 
> I love my kids, both of them!!
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. Seriously. I feel the same watching my kids play sports. Not sure of your kids ages but the softball pitching takes time. Until mine got past 12U it was all over the place with most pitchers. After a lot of practice she's striking out kids on older teams. Keep up the good parenting and enjoy the kids while you can.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very Cool, Jason!

Give the little man a high-five for me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Jason
Happy to hear he and she are doing so well








Nothing like watching your children excel at something 
And how proud you feel when they do (like they say proud as a peacock)

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a great achievement!! Congrats to your son!

Now, if he can just pulling that off say 2-3 time a year for the next 30 years...


----------

